# Gear Ratio's for Fatbikes



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Trying to work out ratio's for a Fatbike build with a IGH.

If I did the inputs right....

First is what I'm running ATM, I spin out occasionally but it's only on downhill's where I'm not very concerned with pedalling  I could do with something a little lower for some of the climbs in this area.

For a fatbike I imagine I could lose a little on the high end no problem but would want to add a bit to the low end? So maybe the 8speed Alfine would be fine? (it's damm cheap)


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

I have my alfine 8 (HT/XC) running 32/22. I like the low gearing for short steep climbs. I never spin out on the trail - only when I leave from my buddy's place where there is a bit of flat road riding to get to the trail. Then again, I'm not exactly a hammerhead. 

The cogs are cheap ($10 or less), so don't worry about the ratio until you try them out. You'll probably want to start with a 20T or higher. I think you can get them as large as 23T. You'll know after 1 ride if you want to change the size.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm running 32T x 21T on my Alfine 8 - going on 3yrs+ with no issues. On the CDN GDR with 4 panniers and a week's worth of camping gear my buddy and I would walk our Pugsleys up the steepest hills once or twice per day. Usually one person stayed on the bike and the walker wasn't going much slower.

On the downhills I never felt like I needed a higher gear.

It's been flawless for us even though it's been abused a ton.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like all the convincing I need when comparing the pricing difference between the rohloff and alfine11speed :eekster: 

Just to be sure I'm reading/using the calculator correctly would a kind person check the outputs on a 32t 32-11c on a 26" vs a 32t 22 on a fatbike?
The 2.0 (Custom Cass) I see compared to the 1.7 (Both Alfines) is going to be lower, right?

BTW are there grip shifters available for the alfine8 ?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> Sounds like all the convincing I need when comparing the pricing difference between the rohloff and alfine11speed :eekster:


To be fair to the Rohloff it has a service life and record of performance that the Alfine 11 does not.



OFFcourse said:


> BTW are there grip shifters available for the alfine8 ?


There are Grip shifters for the Nexus 8/Alfine 8 - same shifter for both hubs.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Great grip shifters  and yes I'm sure the Rohloff is the nuts but it's way out of my budget.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> Great grip shifters  and yes I'm sure the Rohloff is the nuts but it's way out of my budget.


Rohloff's are expensive for sure which makes an Alfine 8 or 11 a worthy option.That was the reason I got an Alfine 8 on my Pugs.

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/alfine-11-snuff-pics-696480.html

Looking at the thread above and other Alfine 11 posts online it seems like some 11's are not working out too well. I have an Alfine 11 which I will try out, but if you want higher reliability the 8's have a better track record and I haven't felt the need for more gears.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I pored over most of the alfine threads over the weekend and read as much, can you recommend any good wheel builders? (Inter Shipping)

I was thinking Rolling Darryls with the Alpine not sure what hub to put on the front but nothing to expensive, what about holes 32 or 36 what did you go with?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any thoughts about using a Nuvinci instead of an Alfine ?

I'm a bit intrigued by them as they appear bombproof and I like the idea of a continuously variable gear spread without big 'steps' in the range.

I do like my Alfine 8.......... but for beach riding, I cannot help but think about the Nuvinci.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

It's quite a big gain in weight 1590g for the alfine to 2500g for the Nuvinci 360


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about using a Nuvinci instead of an Alfine ?


I've tried a couple Nuvinci IGHs on demo bikes and never been thrilled. I was offered one at cost to review and I declined.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> I pored over most of the alfine threads over the weekend and read as much, can you recommend any good wheel builders? (Inter Shipping)
> 
> I was thinking Rolling Darryls with the Alpine not sure what hub to put on the front but nothing to expensive, what about holes 32 or 36 what did you go with?


I use a 32H IGH on my Big Dummy cargo bike and routinely carry myself and 100-200lbs on it. I've never had an issue with that wheel.

I also use a 32H Alfine on my Pugs. A 32H symmetric wheel is very strong [if properly built].


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

vikb said:


> I've tried a couple Nuvinci IGHs on demo bikes and never been thrilled. I was offered one at cost to review and I declined.


Any particular reason(s)? Just curious.

Mikey


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> Any particular reason(s)? Just curious.
> 
> Mikey


They are heavy, not great gear range and I didn't enjoy how they shifted when I demo'd them twice

I've had good experience with Rohloffs and Alfine/Nexus IGH.

Even with the hub at cost a Nuinvci wheel is hundreds of $$$ once you buy a rim and get it all built up.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

All good points...thanks for the info.

Mikey


----------

